# salmon pink birdeater molting time?



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks in advance guys! Hey guys. I'm posting on behalf of my friend. He wants to know how long salmon pink birdeaters take to molt? I have no knowledge of spiders, so thought I'd ask you guys.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Totally depends on what size/age it is.

Also do you mean the time between moults or the actual moulting itself?


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh sorry, I should of said. I ment the time between moults. As of her age, I'm not too sure. She is still only young. Errmm... She can sit in the palm of his hand if that helps guess her age? I hope this helps. Many thanks x


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

It's a hard one to call but if a salmon pink can sit on the palm of a hand then It's around halfway mature, a full grown will generally cover both hands. My 1st t was this species and it went from 3 to 8 months between moults and matured into a female after 2 years, was 18 month old when I bought her. If it turns out to be a male then it will prob mature soon enough. Beautiful species in an understated way, very big, always out and good eaters, trays why I have 2 on order as we converse


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey thanks for that. I Have some more info for you if it helps. He has just told me that she is a year old, and he got her a month ago. When she first arrived she was eating fine but now he says that she has stopped eating. Could this be because she is getting ready to moult? Many thanks x


----------



## Spiderdan24 (Feb 21, 2011)

Defo due a molt any time is its stopped eating they neva refuse food for any other reason  increase the humidity leval abit to help with the molt.


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

Many thanks guys. Much appreciated!  x


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

They are very fast growing, but I've found my sling tends to moult every 2-4 months, it's getting longer between moults these days.


----------



## redcherry (Aug 4, 2009)

Many thanks again guys. I can tell him to stop worrying now.


----------



## brian-andrews (May 20, 2011)

my 2inch moluted once since march i got it


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I can't wait to get mine. I lost quite a large one 18 month ago which I miss, she was a good 8 or 9 inch. Def sounds like your friends is in pre moult.


----------

